# looking for some info!



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

Im looking for some info on yellow zebras. a in adult size, food requirments ect. thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have never heard of yellow zebras.but if you are talking about the african cichlid P. zebra,then it would just be another of the dozens of color morphs.all other stats would remain the same.they are aufuchs feeders.that means that you should let a fair amount of algae form in their tank.being omnivorous they will also need meaty foods.most pellets and flakes work well;and they love Plecocaine.
max size is about 6 inches.they need hard alkaline water;PH of about 8.4.there are a number of chemicals that will buffer your water to achieve that end.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

will i post a pic for id?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

tenaj-6 said:


> will i post a pic for id?


will you? only you can answer that.

should you? probably so.


----------

